# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  حقائق واررقام في يورو2008

## غسان

*
CENTER][B*[I  مع صدور القوائم الرسمية للمنتخبات المشاركة في نهائيات كأس أمم أوروبا الثالثة عشرة (يورو 2008)، اليكم هذا التحليل لقوائم الفرق الـ 16 من أجل إلقاء الضوء على بعض الحقائق والأرقام الخاصة بلاعبي الفرق وأنديتهم.

فمثلاً ما هو النادي الذي سيكون ممثلاً بالعدد الأكبر من اللاعبين في يورو 2008، وما عدد اللاعبين المحترفين في البطولات الأوروبية الكبرى مثل الدوري الإنكليزي والإسباني والإيطالي، وكم لاعب في البطولة من نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي بطل أوروبا ؟ 


الأندية واللاعبين 

سيكون لكرة القدم الألمانية تواجد لافت خلال كأس أمم أوروبا الثالثة عشرة (يورو 2008)، فمن أصل 368 لاعباً في قوائم المنتخبات الـ 16 المشاركة سيكون هناك 57 لاعباً محترفاً في الأندية الألمانية، وهو ما يعادل قرابة الـ 15.5 في المائة من إجمالي اللاعبين المشاركين في البطولة. 

ويشمل هذا العدد 19 لاعباً في المنتخب الألماني و6 في كل من منتخبات كرواتيا والتشيك وسويسرا و4 في المنتخب اليوناني و3 في المنتخب الهولندي، بالإضافة إلى لاعبين في كل من منتخبات النمسا وفرنسا وبولندا والبرتغال، ولاعب واحد في منتخبات كل من إيطاليا وروسيا والسويد وتركيا. 

وهو العدد الأعلى للأندية الألمانية منذ انطلاق النسخة الأولى للبطولة عام 1960. وقد كانت النسخة الماضية عام 2004 بالبرتغال قد شهدت مشاركة 50 لاعباً من الأندية الألمانية. 

أما الدوري الإنكليزي فجاء في المركز الثاني بـ 43 لاعباً (11.7 %) بعد أن كان له نصيب الأسد في نسختي عام 2004 بالبرتغال (58 لاعباً – 15.7 %) وأيضاً نسخة عام 2000 ببلجيكا وهولندا (60 لاعباً – 17 %)، ولا شك أن فشل المنتخب الإنكليزي في التأهل لنهائيات هذه البطولة هو أهم أسباب تقلص هذه النسبة. 

في الوقت نفسه سيكون للدوري الإسباني 42 لاعباً في النهائيات وهو عدد أعلى من نسخة عام 2004 (36 لاعباً) ولكنه أقل من نسخة 2000 (54 لاعباً). 

وسيكون للدوري الإيطالي 35 لاعباً وهو العدد الأقل منذ أن أصبحت النهائيات تضم 16 منتخباً، حيث ضمت نسخة عام 1996 (42 لاعبا) ونسخة 2000 (52 لاعباً) ونسخة 2004 (47 لاعباً). 

ومع مشاركة 24 لاعباً من الأندية الفرنسية يكون بذلك للدوريات الخمس الكبرى (إنكلترا – إسبانيا – إيطاليا – ألمانيا – فرنسا) 201 لاعباً في النهائيات بنسبة تقارب الـ 55 %، وهي النسبة المعتادة منذ أن تم زيادة عدد المنتخبات المشاركة في النهائيات إلى 16 منتخباً. 

حيث شهدت نهائيات يورو 1996 بإنكلترا تواجد 190 لاعب من الدوريات الخمس الكبرى بواقع 53 % إجمالي اللاعبين المشاركين، ثم شهدت نهائيات يورو 2000 ارتفاع النسبة إلى 61 % (217 لاعباً)، قبل أن تنخفض مرة أخرى لتصبح 57 % في نهائيات يورو 2004 بالبرتغال. 

أما الشيء اللافت في قوائم بطولة هذا العام فهو بروز الدوري الروسي بقوة على الساحة الأوروبية حيث سيكون هناك في النهائيات 29 لاعباً محترفاً في أنديته. 

ويعد ذلك دليل واضح على تطور البطولات المحلية في روسيا والتي مرت بعملية تطوير شاملة في بداية هذه الألفية أعطت ثمارها سريعاً على مستوى الأندية بتحقيق ناديي سيسكا موسكو وزينيت سان بطرسبرغ للقب كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي، وأيضا على مستوى المنتخب الذي تأهل لنهائيات العام الحالي على حساب المنتخب الإنكليزي. 

10 لاعبين من ليون وباناثيناكوس 

وبالحديث عن الأندية نجد أن ناديي ليون الفرنسي وباناثيناكوس اليوناني هما الأكثر تمثيلاً في نهائيات يورو 2008 بعدد 10 لاعبين لكل منهما. 

ويضم ليون سبعة لاعبين في المنتخب الفرنسي وهم الحارس غريغوري كوبيه والمدافعين جان آلان بومسونغ وسباستيان سكيلاتشي وفرانسوا كلير، مع لاعبي الوسط جيريمي تولالان والمهاجمين كريم بن زيمة وسيدني غوفو، بالإضافة إلى لاعب واحد في منتخبات كل من سويسرا (باتريك مولر) والسويد (كيم كالستروم) وإيطاليا (فابيو غروسو). 

أما باناثيناكوس فيضم 6 لاعبين من المنتخب اليوناني وهمه المدافعين يانيس غوماس ونيكوس سبيروبولوس ولوكاس فينترا، جورجيوس كاراغونيس وألكسندروس تزيوليس والمهاجم دمتريوس سابينغيديس، بالإضافة إلى لاعب واحد من منتخبات كل من السويد (ميكايل نيلسون) وكرواتيا (حارس المرمى ماريو غالينوفيتش) والنمسا (إيفيتشا فاستيتش) والبرتغال (هيلدر بوستيغا) مع العلم أن بوستيغا كان معاراً خلال الموسم المنقضي من بورتو البرتغالي وإيفانسيتش من ريد بول النمساوي، وكلاهما سيعود إلى ناديه في بداية تموز/يوليو القادم. 

ويشترك في المركز الثاني من حيث عدد اللاعبين كل من بايرن ميونيخ الألماني وغلطه سراي التركي بـ 9 لاعبين لكل منهما، حيث يضم النادي البافاري 5 لاعبين من منتخب ألمانيا و2 من فرنسا وواحد من كل من إيطاليا وتركيا، بينما يضم النادي التركي 8 لاعبين في منتخب بلاده ولاعب واحد في منتخب السويد. 

ويأتي بعد ذلك ناديي برشلونة وريال مدريد الإسبانيين وفيردر بريمن الألماني بـ 8 لاعبين لكل منهم، في حين سيكون هناك 7 لاعبين في البطولة من كل من آرسنال وتشلسي الإنكليزيين. 

أما نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي بطل دوري أبطال أوروبا هذا الموسم فسيكون ممثل بخمسة لاعبين فقط وهم الحارس الهولندي إدوين فن دير سار والبرتغاليان كريستيانو رونالدو وناني، بالإضافة إلى المدافع الفرنسي باتريس إيفرا والحارس الإحتياطي البولندي توماس كوتشزاك، كما يضم نادي زينيت سان بطرسبرغ بطل كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي 6 لاعبين في المنتخب الروسي المشارك في بطولة العام الحالي. 

في حين سيمثل إنتر ميلان بطل الدوري الإيطالي 4 لاعبين فقط في البطولة وهم الفرنسي باتريك فييرا والإيطالي ماركو كاتيراتزي والسويدي زلاتان إبراهيومفيتش والرومان كريستيان كيفو. 

*أكثر الأندية تمثيلاً في يورو 2008* 

10 لاعبين – ليون (فرنسا) وباناثيناكوس (اليونان) 
9 لاعبين – بايرن ميونيخ (ألمانيا) وغلطه سراي (تركيا) 
8 لاعبين – برشلونة وريال مدريد (إسبانيا) وفيردر بريمن (ألمانيا) 
7 لاعبين – آرسنال وتشلسي (إنكلترا) 
6 لاعبين – زينيت سان بطرسبرغ (روسيا) وهامبورغ (ألمانيا) وليفربول (إنكلترا) 
5 لاعبين – بوروسيا دورتموند ونورنبرغ وشتوتغارت (ألمانيا) وسبارتاك موسكو وسيسكا موسكو ولوكوموتيف موسكو (روسيا) ويوفنتوس وميلان (إيطاليا) وفالنسيا (إسبانيا) وأولمبياكوس (اليونان) وستيوا بوخارست (رومانيا).[/B][/CENTER]

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور غسان على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا غسان على الموضوع الرائع والمعلومات المهمه كتير :Smile:

----------

